# 8 Pounds in one week too fast?



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Today was my first weigh in after starting my cutting diet and routine etc. I have lost 8 pounds!!! I'm worried thats way too much! Is it looking like that I will be loosing a lot of muscle along with the fat? Homeostasis and all that malarky? Is it time to up the calories to slow the weight loss? I'm currently on 1800 calories a day weighing 16st 4lb down from last week at 16st 12.

Macronutrient Values

50% Protein

30% Carbs

20% Fat

1000mg L Cartinine

5g Creatine

3x Cups of green tea.

Multivitamin

Help please!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I think you have answered the question yourself, 8lbs is far too much for 1 week. How did you work out you need 1800 calories and you weighed almost 17 stone. Do you have the metabolism of a tortoise?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The Trixsta said:


> Today was my first weigh in after starting my cutting diet and routine etc. I have lost 8 pounds!!! I'm worried thats way too much! Is it looking like that I will be loosing a lot of muscle along with the fat? Homeostasis and all that malarky? Is it time to up the calories to slow the weight loss? I'm currently on 1800 calories a day weighing 16st 4lb down from last week at 16st 12.
> 
> Macronutrient Values
> 
> ...


I'd say you've already provided yourself with the answer mate, cals too low.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I think you have answered the question yourself, 8lbs is far too much for 1 week. How did you work out you need 1800 calories and you weighed almost 17 stone. Do you have the metabolism of a tortoise?


Ha, great minds...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Ha, great minds...


:tea:.............


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

It's all trial and error, increase carbs and aim for 2-3lbs/week weight loss.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I think you have answered the question yourself, 8lbs is far too much for 1 week. How did you work out you need 1800 calories and you weighed almost 17 stone. Do you have the metabolism of a tortoise?


LOL I think my problem lies with this being my first cut and being so eager to lose the fat that I've built up and get rid of the belly!

Here are some details I've got from bodybuilding.com which I acted from, please comment and correct parts etc as rubbish advice and all that etc.

The first part of info,

For those who had a controlled diet before cutting, the number of calories consumed is simply going to be around 300 to 500 calories per day fewer than what it was before.

This would be for a goal of losing 1 or 2 pounds per week as the body is forced to adapt to having less calories.

For those who did not have a controlled diet before cutting, a basal metabolic rate or *resting metabolic rate* needs to be calculated. This will tell how many calories are needed *simply to sustain life.*

These do not include the calories need to fuel activities, so eating around this amount or a little less may be enough to facilitate weight loss. The main goal is to create a calorie deficit, where caloric expenditure is 500 less than required for maintenance.

This deficit will allow for a pound of fat reduction in a week's time. A quick way to estimate caloric needs for fat loss is to calculate about 12-13 calories per pound of body weight.

Using the first calculator I worked my *Caloric Needs* 2712-2938 at a weight of 16st 12.

I then worked out my resting metabolic rate to be 2301 calories using the calculator on bodybuilding.com after inputting age, gender, weight, height and body fat %. It says this is my maintenance level? Following this information it then reads:



You now have your maintenance level. To lose weight, you must create a caloric deficit. Not too much, mind you, or else your body will go into starvation mode and slow your metabolism down. A good amount is *500 *calories per day. Spread out over the course of a week, it equals 3,500 calories, or roughly one pound.

So if your RMR is 2,000 calories, and you expend an additional 500 calories in exercise, your maintenance would be 2,500 calories. Therefore, you should consume 2,000 calories per day. However, you should not jump into this directly after a bulking cycle, as the sudden drop in calories would shock your system and slow down your metabolism.

In a bulking cycle you would aim for a 500-calorie surplus over your maintenance level, which, following the formula above, would be 3,000 calories per day; you would be reducing your caloric intake by 1/3rd. The best thing to do is to ease into it over a 4-week period: 2,750 calories per day for the 1st week, 2,500 the 2nd week, 2,250 the 3rd week, then down to 2,000 in the 4th.
Good luck to everyone on their cutting cycle.

So using this info I took my resting metabolic rate 2301 and took away 500 which of course equals: 1801 calories to successfully lose weight?

If I kept at this current calorie deficit is it almost certain that I will lose almost all of the muscle I have worked hard for?

Thanks for all the feedback received, def need some guidance here on my first cut as I clearly am not clued up. :/


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The Trixsta said:


> For those who had a controlled diet before cutting, the number of calories consumed is simply going to be around 300 to 500 calories per day fewer than what it was before.


I cant be arsed to read it all right now (sorry!) but this jumps out at me straight away. Did you have a controlled diet while bulking? Because if you did (and they're suggesting dropping 300-500 cals from it) that would mean your bulk diet only consisted of 2300-2500 cals which at your weight I would bet my bottom dollar is a million miles out?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I cant be arsed to read it all right now (sorry!) but this jumps out at me straight away. Did you have a controlled diet while bulking? Because if you did (and they're suggesting dropping 300-500 cals from it) that would mean your bulk diet only consisted of 2300-2500 cals which at your weight I would bet my bottom dollar is a million miles out?


I didnt have a controlled diet but further reading does explain that if you don't then what procedure to follow.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

8lb is a bit much mate just add a bit more carbs into each of your carb meals. Keep it consistant though. So if you add 20g of oats at breaky add 20g to each remaining meal, that you have carbs in. Next week check the weight again. If you have added weight take out 5g per meal. Just make a few small changes no need to panic


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

GALTONATOR said:


> 8lb is a bit much mate just add a bit more carbs into each of your carb meals. Keep it consistant though. So if you add 20g of oats at breaky add 20g to each remaining meal, that you have carbs in. Next week check the weight again. If you have added weight take out 5g per meal. Just make a few small changes no need to panic


Nice one mate, I shall give this a go and hope for the best, thanks again. :thumb


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What period are you hoping to cut over mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok letys not be silly here....yes 8lbs is alot of weight to lose in one week if you was sub 10% BF but at your current condition it is merely water, you cannot lose muscle that fast nor can you drop fat that fast.

what has happened is that because you have cleaned your diet up thus dropping your carb amounts the body has dropped water as for every gram of carbs your body will hold 2.7g of water this is the majority of your weight loss.....in my opinion you would be a fool to up your calories yet as this drop wil slow in the coming weeks.....

the myth about any more than 2lbs a week and it is muscle loss is just that a myth started along time ago......if you have the weight tot drop it must drop and it is much harder to lose muscle than many believe.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

PScarb said:


> ok letys not be silly here....yes 8lbs is alot of weight to lose in one week if you was sub 10% BF but at your current condition it is merely water, you cannot lose muscle that fast nor can you drop fat that fast.
> 
> what has happened is that because you have cleaned your diet up thus dropping your carb amounts the body has dropped water as for every gram of carbs your body will hold 2.7g of water this is the majority of your weight loss.....in my opinion you would be a fool to up your calories yet as this drop wil slow in the coming weeks.....
> 
> the myth about any more than 2lbs a week and it is muscle loss is just that a myth started along time ago......if you have the weight tot drop it must drop and it is much harder to lose muscle than many believe.....


I will not say you took the words right out of my mouth but I agree completely, it was water, and if you lower your carbs that is the first thing that will happen, you will drop water, I mean I weigh 4lbs lighter the morning after, is that too much in 8 hours!! most all of it was water, if I was going to up anything it would be protein and healthy fats.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> Today was my first weigh in after starting my cutting diet and routine etc. I have lost 8 pounds!!! I'm worried thats way too much! Is it looking like that I will be loosing a lot of muscle along with the fat? Homeostasis and all that malarky? Is it time to up the calories to slow the weight loss? I'm currently on 1800 calories a day weighing 16st 4lb down from last week at 16st 12.
> 
> Macronutrient Values
> 
> ...


question you have to ask yourself is how much fat do you hold and be honest then work out your lean muscle weight i can bet the diet you are eating is enough to sustain that amount of lean muscle you have......if you are holding fat and water it matters not how much you drop if you have it to drop....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

of course that much is just water, but 1800 cals at 17 stone is wrong is wrong however you put it..

even just on a maintainabilty issue..

i also agree muscle loss is grossly exaggerated but dropping so low is only going to encourage it..imo..

i think the calculator doesnt give a realistic total cals..

ive used them before and it just sounds wrong.

calculators dont and cant factor in everyones stress levels and metabolism accurately enuff.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^x2


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, in response to how much fat am I holding do you simply mean body fat percentage? If so, on the initial weigh in I was 26% now today is 24%.

I think I shall carry on until next week and see what loss is made. If its still progressing rapidly I will take the advice on upping some calories by adding carbs and healthy fats perhaps add in some flaxseed oil along with the 1tbsp olive oil. For the fat part.

I just wanna be rid of the fat! As we all do after a big bulk. Like what's been said though, trial and error. Thanks for all the responses. Its much appreciated.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> What period are you hoping to cut over mate?


I'm not really sure I just want to get my dramatic body fat percentage down from 26 to 15% :/


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> Well, in response to how much fat am I holding do you simply mean body fat percentage? If so, on the initial weigh in I was 26% now today is 24%.
> 
> I think I shall carry on until next week and see what loss is made. If its still progressing rapidly I will take the advice on upping some calories by adding carbs and healthy fats perhaps add in some flaxseed oil along with the 1tbsp olive oil. For the fat part.
> 
> I just wanna be rid of the fat! As we all do after a big bulk. Like what's been said though, trial and error. Thanks for all the responses. Its much appreciated.


so with your bodyfat amount at the begining at 26% at a weight of 236lbs(16st 12lbs) your lean tissue weight is 174lbs looking at it this way i really do not see how your diet is to little for you......as long as once a week you have a cheat meal or refeed i cannot see how you will drop muscle....


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for that PsCarb. With regards to the refeed, how would this be achieved? I'm not sure what it is? To go mad on all junk food etc? Is this to kick start my metabolism again?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

For you I would eat high simple carb foods as this is not what you are eating in the week, I would have one meal like pizza with ice cream for afters......


----------

